# Kirksville, MO=Senior Girl Imogene!!!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dirks if *FULL and CANT *take anymore dogs, we have *NO SPACE* in our shelter, Foster homes or vets office.... and the real sad part is we have 5 seniors now and NOONE even looks at them...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Thanks!
I emld. Love a Golden, also!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumpng up for poor imogene.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Seniors are the best. I will never understand why people pass them by. I'll take a senior over a puppy any day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I Just Emld. Cindy's Critter Camp, too,just in case Love A Golden is full, too.


----------

